# Bootstrailer Papiere neubeschaffen



## MFT Sutje (14. September 2007)

Moin Leute,
wer von euch hat sich schon mal neue Papiere für einen Trailer besorgen müssen?
Ein Bekannter meines Vaters möchte seinen Trailer loswerden,der bei ihm wohl nur stört und Platz wegnimmt.
Es ist ein Heku Trailer der keine Mängel hat und auch die Beleuchtung funktioniert.
Was kommt da so ca an Kosten auf mich zu,so mit Baurat Abnahme und und und???????

Gruß Peter


----------



## HD4ever (14. September 2007)

*AW: Bootstrailer Papiere neubeschaffen*

ich ! 
aber wenn ich das nochmal wüßte wie das genau war ... |kopfkrat
letzendlich übern Baurat und der hat dann neue ausgestellt für den Heinemann-Trailer, war klar etwas teurer als ne normale TÜV abnahme, aber hatte den billig geschossen  und es lohnte sich allemal. 
Ruf doch vorher mal bei TÜV einfach an, die werden es dir genau sagen was du brauchst und wieviel .... :m


----------



## perch (14. September 2007)

*AW: Bootstrailer Papiere neubeschaffen*

ich auch...

und ich werd´s mit sicherheit nicht nochmal versuchen.
hat ganze 3 monate gedauert,bis ich die nötigen papiere hatte:v.

am einfachsten ist es,das typenschild abzumachen,und den trailer als eigenbau vorzustellen  .
ähhhh..hab ich gehört...:g

gruß perch


----------



## Nordlicht (14. September 2007)

*AW: Bootstrailer Papiere neubeschaffen*

Ich glaube du must dich wegen Fehlender Papiere direkt mit der Fahrgestellnummer an den Hersteller wenden.

Durch den Baurat muss der Trailer nur wenn er 7 Jahre abgemeldet war.

Das mit dem Baurat soll angeblich seit diesem Jahr neu sein |kopfkrat


----------



## Tiffy (14. September 2007)

*AW: Bootstrailer Papiere neubeschaffen*

Wenn es keine Papiere mehr gibt dann wird in der Regel eine Auflassung gemacht. Das geht beim Straßenverkehrsamt. Der Trailer kommt 6 Wochen in den Bundesanzeiger. Da kann jeder gucken der eventuell Besitzer ist oder eventuelle Pfandrechte besitzt. Z.B bei finanzierten Fahrzeugen. Dazu braucht man eine Eidesstattliche Versicherung des Besitzers. Da der Trailer mal zugelassen war kann das Straßenverkehrsamt einen neuen Fahrzeugbrief vergeben. Die Daten sind anhand der Fahrgestellnummer gespeichert. So geht es jedenfalls bei uns. Man glaubt gar nicht wieviele Halter die Briefe verlieren. ( Bin im Autohandel tätig )


----------



## MFT Sutje (14. September 2007)

*AW: Bootstrailer Papiere neubeschaffen*

@Tiffy,
wer muss die Eidesstattliche Versicherung abgeben? Ich als neuer Besitzer,oder Helmut als alter?
Ach ja,wie ist das mit den Kosten so ca.?

Hab vorhin noch beim TÜV angerufen,die hatten aber schon alle Feierabend.


----------



## Tiffy (14. September 2007)

*AW: Bootstrailer Papiere neubeschaffen*

Der Besitzer muss die Eidesstattliche Versicherung abgeben. Kann aber nicht schaden wenn Helmut da auch was zu schreibt. Ein Kaufvertrag wäre ganz nützlich. Kosten weiß ich jetzt gar nicht so aus dem Stehgreif. Muss ich morgen mal min Jung fragen der das immer bearbeitet. Sag ( schreib ) das dann noch.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. September 2007)

*AW: Bootstrailer Papiere neubeschaffen*

Zitat:

 Kfz-Brief verloren?
 Erforderliche Unterlagen:

 Geben Sie bitte eine Eidesstattliche Verlusterklärung ab und beantragen Sie ein Ersatzdokument!

     * Personalausweis oder Reisepass
     * Kfz-Schein - wenn nicht auch verloren
     * Bericht über letzte Hauptuntersuchung
     * Gebühr: € 10,90 Ersatzbriefausstellung, € 3,60 Briefgebühr, € 30,70 Eidesstattliche Versicherung, € 5,10 KBA-Aufbietung
     * evtl. Kaufvertrag

  Anstatt Ersatzbriefausstellung bei Veräußerung des Fahrzeuges wird eine Karteikartenabschrift sofort ausgehändigt. - Gebühr € 10,20  |rolleyes

  Vorteil: Der Käufer kann das Fahrzeug schneller umschreiben - Brief wird dann von neuer Zulassungsstelle erstellt und aufgeboten.#6

warum lange wege gehen|supergri
 


sollte vlt helfen



bei anhänger aus der ehemaligen ddr geht das viel einfacher ,einfach von der kba hompage antrag ausdrucken ausfüllen und abschicken eine woche später kommt ne nachname von 17 europas mit einer beglaubigung . damit ab zum verkehrsamt und neuen brief empfangen voraussetzung ist natürlich tüv,warum keine ahnung.


greez
andy
​


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (14. September 2007)

*AW: Bootstrailer Papiere neubeschaffen*

vollabname (baurat ) kostet c.a das doppelte als der normale tüv also bei ungebremsten anhänger c.a. 50 euro. wichtig zugauge sollte absolut fit sein das mangeln die gerne durch ,bremsen ( bei gebremsten) und licht sowieso.
greez
andy


----------



## mirko.nbg (14. September 2007)

*AW: Bootstrailer Papiere neubeschaffen*

Ich habe dieses Jahr mein Brenderup Trailer verkaufen wollen und habe die Papiere auch nicht gefunden. Habe in Dänemark bei Brenderup Angerufen und die haben mir kostenfrei die "ABE" oder wie das heist geschickt. Hat alles reibungs los geklappt!

Mal was anderes!?
Habe mir einen neuen Trailer gekauft und habe vom Hersteller (Brenderup) alle nötigen Papiere bekommen. Beim Strassenverkehrsamt störte den Beamten ein Satz in den Papieren und teilten mir mit das sie mir den Hänger nicht anmelden konnte. Darauf ich zu meinem Verkäufer geeilt und ihm das mitgeteilt. Darauf der Verkäufer: Mit diesen Papieren kann man den Hänger anmelden,ich habe schon X Hänger verkauft und es hat immer geklappt. Ich wieder zum Strassenverkehrsamt,wieder 1 Stunde warten um zu hören das sie ihn mir nicht anmelden können. Dann haben die vom Strassenverkehrsamt bei Brenderupt in Dänemark angerufen und Diskutiert. Es vergingen wieder 1,5h bis Brenderup die Papiere erneut gefaxt haben und haben den Satz der Störte einfach weggelassen und dann gings.
Und das in einer Stadt wie Nürnberg! Arme Hänger Besitzer!


----------



## Geraetefetischist (15. September 2007)

*AW: Bootstrailer Papiere neubeschaffen*

Das hat sich zum 1.3.2007 geändert. KBA-Auskunft gibts z.B. nicht mehr, also nichts mehr mit Warten oder nur begrenzt gültige Unbedenklichkeitsbescheinigung...

Man sollte aber sicher sein, dass der Trailer nicht geklaut ist, sonst könnten lt Auskunft noch 3 mon. lang die grünen Männchen auftauchen. Erst danach wirds wirklich der eigene auch wenn er zuvor Geklaut/verloren wurde. (Grund ist wohl, dass es zur Anzeigeaufnahme und  Datenübermittlung bei nem Diebstahl etwas dauern kann) 

(Stand 30.4., da hab ich das mit meinem durch)

Man braucht erstmal ne TÜV vollabnahme. Das kann nur der vereidigte sachverständige machen, also nicht jeder beliebige Tüv-Prüfer. Kostete exakt 48,67€ bei nem ungebremsten 350Kg Heinemann. 
Ne Fahrgestellnummer sollte vorhanden sein, und möglichst viele Téchnische Daten (insbesondere Modell und Gewichte,... ) Idealerweise ist das Typenschild noch da, sonst muss man nen neues machen (lassen)...

Beleuchtung und Reflektoren, Zugmaul, Radlager und, so vorhanden, Bremse sollten natürlich i.o. sein, und der Trailer komplett, sonst darf man nochmal hin...

(Lt. diesem braucht man zur Fahrt zum TÜV auf direktem wege aber nichtmal ein Nummernschild o.ä.... ohne gewähr...)

Von da aus bin ich gleich zum Strassenverkehrsamt, (Hänger auf dem Parkplatz beim Tüv gelassen) und hab den dort einfach angemeldet. Kostete insgesamt 42,20€ + das (grüne) Nummernschild.

auf der Quittung steht als aufschlüsselung 
ABE3-technik 15,30€
Zulassg./Umkennz./Saison/Oldtimer 26,30€
2Klebesiegel 0,60€

Keine Ahnung was das bedeutet...

Also mit nem Hunderter ist man etwa dabei.

Brief und Schein gibts übrigens nicht mehr. nur noch ne Zulassungsbesch. Teil 1 (Entspricht dem alten Schein)



> am einfachsten ist es,das typenschild abzumachen,und den trailer als eigenbau vorzustellen


Nicht unbedingt empfehlenswert.
Denn das kann je nach Trailerbauweise bedeuten, dass aktuelle sicherheitsauflagen erfüllt sein müssen (bei KFZ z.B. auch die Emissionen akueller Fahrzeuge eingehalten werden) Und man eventuell zu nem Festigkeitsgutachten für den Rahmen verdonnert wird... Rahmen schweissen dürfen auch nur Fachleute, da muss man dann von einem Meister die erklärung haben, dass der die Arbeiten auch mindestens in Ordnung findet...
Beim Auto kommen da schnell über tausend Eus zusammen.

Die Grundkonstruktion: Achse, Deichsel und deren Verbindung sollte also besser nen richtigen Hersteller haben.

Frage ist ausserdem: Lohnt sich das wenn der eh verkauft wird? Vermutlich ists dann schlauer nur die Tüv-Abnahme zu machen und den Rest dem Käufer zu überlassen - Nen Kaufvertrag sollte man dann aber unbedingt machen.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## MFT Sutje (15. September 2007)

*AW: Bootstrailer Papiere neubeschaffen*

Danke Jungs für die ganzen Tips,werde mich morgen mal mit meinem Bekannten treffen und den Trailer auf Herz und Nieren prüfen


----------



## Dorschgreifer (17. September 2007)

*AW: Bootstrailer Papiere neubeschaffen*

Mir wurde 2000 mein PKW gestohlen, wo meine Papiere drin waren. Danach habe ich eine eidesstattliche Versicherung beim Verkehrsamt abgegeben und eine Kopie davon zum Hersteller geschickt. Binnen 5 Tagen hatte ich eine neue ABE in den Händen, mit der ich dann beim Verkehrsamt einen neuen Fahrzeugschein bekommen habe. Das war alles. Gebühren beim Verkehrsamt 15,-DM und die Portokosten des Trailerherstellers (Harbeck).


----------



## Wingo (10. April 2013)

*AW: Bootstrailer Papiere neubeschaffen*

Moin Moin.,
Ich habe ein Problem. Die Betriebserlaubnis meines Trailers (Brenderup) ist verloren gegangen. Ich habe vom StVA eine Bestätigung bekommen das eine neue ausgestellt werden kann. 
Brenderup hat mir eine Datenbestätigung für das Fahrzeug geschickt. Daraufhin bin ich wieder zum StVA aber die weigern sich das anzuerkennen wolle ne Betriebserlaubnis und meinen das ich dann eben zum TÜV gehen muss zwecks Neuaufnahme. Kostenpunkt ca. 100 €. Dabei will ich dich nur meinen Namen in die Zulassungsbescheinigung haben. Zugelassen ist der Trailer noch über den Vorbesitzer.

Ich bitte um eure Hilfe #c


----------



## Don-Machmut (10. April 2013)

*AW: Bootstrailer Papiere neubeschaffen*

wenn der trailer noch zugelassen ist auf den vorbesitzer ...must du normal mit dem kaufvertrag und der betriebserlaubnis zur zulassungsstelle zum ummelden gehen ...da die betriebserlaubnis aber weg ist mus glaube ich der vorbesitzer mit zur zulassungstellen und eine eidesstattliche versicherung unterscheiben das die papiere vorloren gegangen sind ...und dann sollten sie dir eigentlich neue austellen ....|uhoh:


----------



## Wingo (10. April 2013)

*AW: Bootstrailer Papiere neubeschaffen*

Also die von StVA stellen die nicht aus wenn dann der TÜV ( laut StVA) Hab ja schon eine eidesstattliche Erklärung und ein schreiben das den Hersteller erlaubt eine neue Betriebserlaubnis auszustellen. Aber das ist eben nur so eine Datenbestätigung welches das StVA nicht akzeptiert. 
Die deutsche Bürokratie geht mir langsam echt auf den Senkel!!


----------



## Don-Machmut (10. April 2013)

*AW: Bootstrailer Papiere neubeschaffen*

sry wenn ich mal so frage die betriebserlaubnis bekomst du bei der zulassungstellen beim anmelden ...was du meinst ist doch dann der KFZ Brief oder Fahrzeugbrief |kopfkrat das aber ein unterschied #h den bekomste von der dekra


----------



## Wingo (11. April 2013)

*AW: Bootstrailer Papiere neubeschaffen*

Ne das ist nicht richtig Betriebserlaubnis kann nur der TÜV bzw. Der Hersteller ausstellen. Die Zulassungsstelle kann das definitiv nicht. (hab schon mit verschiedenen Zulassungsstellen geredet) 
Da die bei der Zulassungsstelle die Betriebserlaubnis damals eingescannt haben, versuche ich nun die Dame zu überreden mir den einfach auszustellen.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (12. April 2013)

*AW: Bootstrailer Papiere neubeschaffen*

Ich verstehe aber auch überhaupt nicht, warum Brenderup keine Zweitausfertigung ausstellt, die sind doch immerhin der Hersteller und die wissen doch was sie gebaut haben und müssen das eigentlich nur neu übersenden..|kopfkrat

Bei Harbeck war das überhaupt kein Thema, das hat wie oben geschildert bei mir keine Woche gedauert und ich hatte eine neue ABE und alles war gut.


----------



## Dorschhotti (12. April 2013)

*AW: Bootstrailer Papiere neubeschaffen*

Also , für meinen DDR-Trailer gab es auch keine Papiere , nur den Kaufvertrag .
Mit Kaufvertrag und Trailer war ich zur DEKRA .
Die haben ihn vermessen , gewogen und die Tüffbescheinigung
ausgestellt .
Anschließend zur Zulassungsstelle , hab dort alles vorgelegt und bekam dann meine Papiere ( KFZ-Brief und Zulassung ) .
Ich brauchte nur überall bezahlen . :q


----------



## Dorschgreifer (12. April 2013)

*AW: Bootstrailer Papiere neubeschaffen*



Dorschhotti schrieb:


> Anschließend zur Zulassungsstelle , hab dort alles vorgelegt und bekam dann meine Papiere ( KFZ-Brief und Zulassung ) .
> Ich brauchte nur überall bezahlen . :q


 

Und genau diese Kosten kann man sich sparen, wenn  man eine neue ABE vom Hersteller bekommt, die haben ja alle Maße und sonstige Daten...


----------

